# laminate countertop help



## moni71487

We just moved into our house and are wanting to replace the current PURPLE laminate countertops with a better looking laminate. I love the look of granite and corian but we can't justify spending a fortune when our house is only $160,000. 

We have white cabinets and we will be changing out our current fixtures to oil rubbed bronze. I like the look of Milano Quartz laminate by Wilsonart but was hoping for some other opinions and ideas. I have attached a picture of our current kitchen as well as milano quartz laminate. 

Does anyone have any laminate colors that will give the effect of granite?

HELP!


----------



## joecaption

Ok so what's the question?
You do know you will still have to make new counter tops to mount the new laminite, right.
Did you look at the new counter tops there selling in Home Depot that look just like stone tops. They have Roman Ogee edges on the back splash and the front edge. It would be far faster and cheaper to use them.


----------



## RTRCon

Heres a pic of a recent kitchen we finished useing the countertops Joe is talking about.. They are not bad for the price.


----------



## metal

Thanks for all the pics. I was really on here looking for tips and advice for my own home. Sorry for no help


----------



## joecaption

So why not add your own post like your suppost to?


----------



## mrs fix it

We had brown leather' looking counters. Hated them! In a few weeks we are getting our new granite counters from a local company. They charged less than Lowes or Home depot. That and they have a higher quality product for less. 
Sorry I brought this up because we got our house for 144'000 and new counters cost us 2,500. We saved a but load by doing most of our remodle ourselves.


----------



## Ironlight

I second the idea of shopping around if you really want granite. You can usually find the big, no-name distributor that has a huge stock of slabs and who supplies everyone else in the area and get your counters for 40% less. Here in Washington DC there is a company like that and they undercut even IKEA by about that amount. 

One downside to granite is that it is incredibly hard. Every time you put a plate or glass down on it you're afraid you're going to break it. Upside is that it is near bullet proof and very easy care.

I would say that you should stay away from laminate if you can afford to. If you're going to stay in your house for awhile, stone is going to wear MUCH better and will pay for itself over time. If you're going to be moving on in a few years, stone counters will have great "staging" appeal when you put your house on the market. I do think that they are one thing that pay for themselves either way.


----------



## Lianna

I am a countertop fabricator... Formica has colors like #3466-RD Antique Mascarello, which is a wonderful marble color. Formica made the colors by taking photos of real stone. Formica also will be introducing 5 more stone like color at the end of February. 

Laminate countertops are the BEST value for your money. Granite is great, but depending upon where you live, there are good fabricators & cheap fabricators. Cheap as in poor quality fabrication. There is always a reason why there are cost differences between fabricators. Also, granite can stain, chip, and needs to be sealed. Even with a sealant, you need to clean up any spill or it doesn't work its way past the sealer and stain the granite. Cabinets have to be structural sound & level, which is up to the homeowner to double check. If cabinets are level, they can produce a crack in the granite. 

Also, you should stay away from your box stores. They hire the cheapest person who is will to work on little to none profits, which mean the quality isn't good.


----------



## Two Knots

RTR and Lianna has given you good advise.
Granite is beautiful and easy to maintain.
However, I can understand not wanting to make the
committment to granite because of the cost ...
especially in a new home with so much else
that needs to be done.

I am impressed with the way the new laminate
looks...the example RTR posted is gorgeous,
(as well as the cabinets) I think a nice laminate
would look pretty, although truthfully, the
laminate you currently have is pretty as well.

Once you have the kitchen decorated and viewed
in it's totality, you may find you can live with
the laminate you have until the granite is in 
your budget.
Best wishes in your new home.


----------



## dytecture

I think Luna Crest or Salentina Grigio would be a good fit given the existing cabinetry and yellow-brownish tones.


----------



## aaliasmith

mrs fix it said:


> We had brown leather' looking counters. Hated them! In a few weeks we are getting our new granite counters from a local company. They charged less than Lowes or Home depot. That and they have a higher quality product for less.
> Sorry I brought this up because we got our house for 144'000 and new counters cost us 2,500. We saved a but load by doing most of our remodle ourselves.


 If you do not mind i want to see your new house kitchen counter tops , so that i can get a new idea about their looks.


----------



## ChrisPbass

Ironlight said:


> I second the idea of shopping around if you really want granite. You can usually find the big, no-name distributor that has a huge stock of slabs and who supplies everyone else in the area and get your counters for 40% less. Here in Washington DC there is a company like that and they undercut even IKEA by about that amount.
> 
> One downside to granite is that it is incredibly hard. Every time you put a plate or glass down on it you're afraid you're going to break it. Upside is that it is near bullet proof and very easy care.
> 
> I would say that you should stay away from laminate if you can afford to. If you're going to stay in your house for awhile, stone is going to wear MUCH better and will pay for itself over time. If you're going to be moving on in a few years, stone counters will have great "staging" appeal when you put your house on the market. I do think that they are one thing that pay for themselves either way.



Do tell!


P.s. HOW do I PM on this forum?


----------



## DannyT

we were doing our kitchen on a very tight budget and went with granite tile. the pieces were 18x25 with the bullnose already on. total cost for the granite with shipping was just over 1000.00. that included the backsplash granite. the stainless mosaic was the only splurge in the whole room.


----------



## firsttimeremode

you could also use giani granite countertop paint. its $70 and makes your laminate countertop look like granite. i have this kit and hope to have it put on by the end of October


----------



## creeper

firsttimeremode said:


> you could also use giani granite countertop paint. its $70 and makes your laminate countertop look like granite. i have this kit and hope to have it put on by the end of October


You get what you pay for


----------



## firsttimeremode

usually i would agree but ive looked at this product at several different websites and have yet to find a bad word said about it, except someone who was angry because they tried to cut vegetables on it, and thats just idiotic no matter what kind of countertop you have. thats why they make a cutting board. no matter what you have, you never cut directly on the surface and you never set a hot pan straight off the stove onto the counter without a hotpad between them.


----------



## uglies

*Milano Quartz*

I have laminate counter tops and have been researching how to faux paint them to have the granite look but not the price that goes with them.

I really like the Milano Quartz but can't seem to find the colors that make up the sample I received. Any suggestions other than taking the sample to the store and matching as best I can?

Thanks~


----------



## creeper

firsttimeremode said:


> usually i would agree but ive looked at this product at several different websites and have yet to find a bad word said about it, except someone who was angry because they tried to cut vegetables on it, and thats just idiotic no matter what kind of countertop you have. thats why they make a cutting board. no matter what you have, you never cut directly on the surface and you never set a hot pan straight off the stove onto the counter without a hotpad between them.


I've seen it and it looks just like what you'd expect...painted countertop to look like granite.

I'd rather have an inexpensive laminate countertop and just call a spade a spade.
Thats my opinion


----------



## joecaption

Next chance you get take a look at the laminite tops Home Depot is selling. They look nothing like the old style tops with the curved back splash.
And they would last far longer then a painted on surface.


----------

